# Why I hate DirecTV



## PatGmac (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi all,

This post is a bit long, but hopefully you find it interesting.

Back in December of '05, my (3 months out of warranty) RCA DVR40 started freezing up from what was probably a failing HD. So I called DTV to see if maybe they could cut me a break on the warranty repair. They said they couldn't do anything about it but would get me a new DVR and let me get an instant rebate which would make it free with a 1 year commitment. I said ok, but I insisted on getting a DirecTivo and not a DTV DVR, the guy assured me he could specify Tivo on the order.

A couple days later a DTV installer delivers the box while I'm at work and my wife was home, he hooks it up and that's that. I get home and see it is a DTV DVR!! My wife didn't know to make sure it was a Tivo.

So I call up DTV to complain. I tell the CSR that I was promised a Tivo and I was not willing to agree to a commitment for a DTV DVR. This brightlight of a CSR insists that I could not have been promised that and that Tivo is not a brand or company, it's just another word for DVR. She also claimed that DTV invented the DVR and that there was no difference between a DTV DVR and having a Tivo logo!

I demanded a supervisor and she said one will have to call me back within 24 hours because they can't transfer to a supervisor. I tell her I have been transferred to supervisors there many times a SHE CALLED ME A LIAR!

Finally get a supervisor after hanging up and calling back and the supervisor that guy said the same thing about Tivo not being a separate company! He claimed that DTV owned Tivo! Eventually I gave up on being satisfied and decided to give the DTV DVR a try since it was a 2nd Tivo/DVR on a 2nd TV that we rarely watch anyway and at the time I had no intentions on leaving DTV anytime soon (mainly because of dual tuners and cable costs). They wouldn't let me return it anyway because it was already installed!

Fast forward to the present....

I'm thinking about moving around a few utilities. I want to ditch my home phone service in favor of VOIP (or maybe just cell) which would mean I would need/want cable modem which means I might as well get cable TV service. The introduction of the DT Tivo was the main holdout for me to make these changes.

So I call up DTV to find out what my early cancellation fee would be if I cancel, at first they say I'm not under a contract and there wouldn't be any fee. They she looks a little deeper and sees I just got a DVR in Dec. and that I am under a 2-year commitment and so it would be $12.50/month that is remaining on contract to cancel.

Me: "Wait a minute. I was told 1-year when i got this wanna-be Tivo"
CSR: "Our policy states all advanced equipment has a 2-year"
Me: "I don't care, I was told 1-year and that was all I agreed to"
CSR: (I forget exactly what she said but basically said nicely "your word against ours")
Me: Get me a supervisor
CSR: I am a floor supervisor helping with call volume. ( I later found out she wasn't)

I look on my bill while talking to her and even on my bill it says 1 year commitment!!
Even with it saying that, she is unwilling to believe that I was told 1-year when i ordered.

I hang up and call back and got a manager.

The manager says that according to their system, my commitment is up next month. I think cool, typo in my favor! Next month is actually a year from when I moved to my current residence. I make it a point to write down that guys name and extension incase someone later tells me differently.

The next day that same manager calls me back and said that after looking into my account further, I should in fact have a 2-year commitment and that my next bill will be changed to reflect that.

Is a company allowed to just change contract terms like this? It may be standard to have a 2-year contract but I was told 1-year and my bill has said 1-year since I got that POS DVR.

The best he can do if I want to cancel is have me return the DTV DVR and my 70-hour Tivo and pay about $40 to avoid the cancellation fees. Keep in mind, I paid about $100 for my Tivo a year ago. Does this seem fair? I was kinda hoping to be able to sell the DTivo once I cancelled.

Everytime I call this company, I get told something different. So I get the feeling that even this offer won't be valid the next time i call to cancel.

This story is only a short history of the problems and issues I have had with DTV over the past 2 years. Am I the only one that hates DTV?

Any tricks to getting out of a commitment?

</rant>


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

Perhaps you can just return the box (R15) that is tied to the commitment.

After waiting since Novemeber for a rebate from DirecTV, I finally called and demanded a supervisor, to whom I explained that since DirecTV could not deliver my $200 rebate for 6 months, I was going to send them back the HD TiVo and cancel my service (been with them since 1999).

That person said she was transferring me to a specialist that could work with me. I ended up with "direct sales" and a person who had no idea how to deal with my problem.

So I call back again and have to go through the whole 20-minute routine again, with the CSR unwilling to transfer me to a supervisor until he read all notations on my account (I had called 5-6 times previously trying to get this resolved). Eventually he said he was going to transfer me to a "specialist" and I warned him that I had been through this an hour before, and that I wanted the direct number for this specialist (probably retention, but I played a little dumb).

I did reach the right type of specialist, and again this person has to read my life story in their CRM system. But, Jessica then said that she could not believe what I had been through, including three cancellations of the install for this new HR10-250 I ordered in September and finally got installed in November.

Jessica immediately credited my account for $200 and apologized for not being able to send me a check instead.

I would call in and say you are ready to terminate your service and will return the R15 to DirecTV to satisfy the "contract" that was never explained to you and that you obviously never agreed to. They should transfer you to retention and then you are speaking with someone with a little more authority and ability to help work through your problem.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I don't have any tricks about getting out of the contract - other than to send everything back. But, it shows me once again how D* is going down hill in their quality of service.

Almost everything I read on this forum and my own experiences with D* seem to be negative. It's a company that has forgotten the customer. All they think about is the stockholders when in reality it takes customers, employees, and stockholders to run a business.

I've had nothing but disgust with D* for the last several months and only hope that a better option is available in my area when my commitment is up.


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

I've read claiming you moved and no longer have a southern view of the sky works.

PS I agree D* blows. Without Tivo they are nothing.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

I guess things they are a changing! Nearly 2 years ago I left D* for 3 days came back to D* she (The csr) Gave me six months of free show and locals A free tivo and a 115 credit to get a second tivo! Not only that she gave me a direct # to call her dept and avoid all phone trees. (dont ask, I wont even give this # to my sister) Things really change I guess, Reading the above posts, but I still dont have problems when i call. Perhaps its having to do with 6 years of never being late with apayment (but that should not affect how you are treated.) I called 3 months ago and said hey watchya got for me. (that was all i said) And they threw me 3 months of showtime. Perhaps when you call and are peeved they sense it and treat you accordingly. No one should be treated any differently than any one else in a support issue IMHO, Unless you are genuinly abusive.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

It seems your best argument is the fact you have your monthly bill stating 1 year. 

It's like buying a product at any given store. If the price marked on the product is incorrect (lower) than what it is supposed to be the store must sell for the lower marked price.
I didn't think the terms of the contract could be changed in mid stream.
Call rentention.


----------



## PatGmac (Jan 10, 2004)

Budget_HT said:


> Perhaps you can just return the box (R15) that is tied to the commitment.


I was hoping I could do that, but they're telling me I also have to return my Tivo.


----------



## PatGmac (Jan 10, 2004)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> I guess things they are a changing! Nearly 2 years ago I left D* for 3 days came back to D* she (The csr) Gave me six months of free show and locals A free tivo and a 115 credit to get a second tivo! Not only that she gave me a direct # to call her dept and avoid all phone trees. (dont ask, I wont even give this # to my sister) Things really change I guess, Reading the above posts, but I still dont have problems when i call. Perhaps its having to do with 6 years of never being late with apayment (but that should not affect how you are treated.) I called 3 months ago and said hey watchya got for me. (that was all i said) And they threw me 3 months of showtime. Perhaps when you call and are peeved they sense it and treat you accordingly. No one should be treated any differently than any one else in a support issue IMHO, Unless you are genuinly abusive.


I agree, my attitude (level of irateness) does affect the final outcome. But when my commitment terms change just because that's the way it should have been done from the beginning, I get very peeved.

I've gotten showtime a few times over the years for different reasons but I hardly ever watched it. I even had every movie channel for about 6 months because I was charged $150 from the installer to do what should have been 2 standard Tivo installs.


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

If they insist on the 2 yr commitment, tell them you will file a complaint with your States Attorney. If they don't budge, do it. It is a clear case of fraud and your past statements prove it.


----------



## MajorTomSawyer (Apr 2, 2006)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> I guess things they are a changing! Nearly 2 years ago I left D* for 3 days came back to D* she (The csr) Gave me six months of free show and locals A free tivo and a 115 credit to get a second tivo! Not only that she gave me a direct # to call her dept and avoid all phone trees. (dont ask, I wont even give this # to my sister) Things really change I guess, Reading the above posts, but I still dont have problems when i call. Perhaps its having to do with 6 years of never being late with apayment (but that should not affect how you are treated.) I called 3 months ago and said hey watchya got for me. (that was all i said) And they threw me 3 months of showtime. Perhaps when you call and are peeved they sense it and treat you accordingly. No one should be treated any differently than any one else in a support issue IMHO, Unless you are genuinly abusive.


I could not agree with the last sentance more.

Guess it all depends on which rep you get when you call in. Sad that it is that way, and sorry the agents the original poster of this thread gave very incorrect information.

The way the poster I quoted was treaded proves you cannot judge an entire company by a few bad reps.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> It seems your best argument is the fact you have your monthly bill stating 1 year.
> 
> It's like buying a product at any given store. If the price marked on the product is incorrect (lower) than what it is supposed to be *the store must sell for the lower marked price.*
> I didn't think the terms of the contract could be changed in mid stream.
> Call rentention.


This is actually not true. The store can refuse to sell the item if it has clearly been mislabeled. Often they will honor the lower price, but they are not _legally _bound to sell anything!


----------



## TeeVohFan (Dec 21, 2003)

Guindalf said:


> This is actually not true. The store can refuse to sell the item if it has clearly been mislabeled. Often they will honor the lower price, but they are not _legally _bound to sell anything!


Probably depends on the state. In California, they are legally bound. If they do otherwise you can report the store to the state.


----------



## csrdtv (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm a Directv csr, not disgruntled, but a bit shocked at the workings. First, the good news. When you call DTV, and are pleasant, your chance of having a good outcome are much higher. 

The bad news is that most of us have no idea what we are doing. We are often unsure of what to do. Different reps will handle calls differently. There are few who do genuinely understand the mechanics of DTV, but most don't. (I include myself in this group)

There is much I could say but I'll leave it as follows: If you are uncomfortable with what a csr says, hang up and call again. There are 100's of rep's located throughout the America..and the world and you will talk to a different rep next time.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

csrdtv said:


> I'm a Directv csr, not disgruntled, but a bit shocked at the workings. First, the good news. When you call DTV, and are pleasant, your chance of having a good outcome are much higher.


Welcome. I've found your advice useful in life in general...



csrdtv said:


> The bad news is that most of us have no idea what we are doing. We are often unsure of what to do. Different reps will handle calls differently. There are few who do genuinely understand the mechanics of DTV, but most don't. (I include myself in this group)


We've noticed. But don't feel bad. This is true of Comcast, Sirius, and many others.



csrdtv said:


> There is much I could say but I'll leave it as follows: If you are uncomfortable with what a csr says, hang up and call again. There are 100's of rep's located throughout the America..and the world and you will talk to a different rep next time.


The phrase used around here is "CSR Roulette."


----------



## Wilsid (Sep 22, 2006)

I have been with Dtv since the F card, when you bought the premium 
channels from USSB, have had problems but they were taken care of.
I ordered a tivo and got a D dvr didn't like it at all, I called they sent
me a box with prepaid shipping. I sent it back and bought a sony
sat t60 on ebay. O and they gave 3 months of showtime free also.
Was not charged a dime for all this, 2 yrs ago they installed a 
philips 704 no charge. They also had to upgrade my dish no charge.
I put my dtv bill on credit card so never late. O they are taking $10.00 of my bill for a yr. Good customer I guess.
So I guess U could say i'm a happy camper.


----------



## nic7977 (Oct 16, 2006)

I had a problem with Direct TV as well. When the installer came (after getting lost for 45 mins when I was two blocks away), the idiot left wires hanging from my wall and when he left, my phone and internet didn't work any longer. I called and they said my wiring was not their responsibility. They told me to call my phone provider. I called everyday and spoke to manager after manager. By the end of the week, I had a refund for my first bill, extra movie channels, and apologies with a claim # for them to pay for my wire maint. bill. Call them until you get what you want. Fax them the copy of that bill you have that says '1-yr commitment" on it. They can not ignore their own freaking bill, you know? Good luck.


----------



## insidedtv (Oct 18, 2006)

PatGmac said:


> I look on my bill while talking to her and even on my bill it says 1 year commitment!!


----------



## insidedtv (Oct 18, 2006)

I work for DTV as well and can honestly say I understand how DTV works for the must part (technical & billing/agreements)...i can't comments completely b/c i can't look on your acct but if your bill states a "1yr commit" for the equipment exchange then they will honor that b/c otherwise that is illegal...now if someone was to tell you there would be a 1yr commit and xfer you to another dept that next csr does not have to honor that (and can't) b/c it is really a 2yr commit but once the contact has been fulfilled and is stated on your bill that is what it is...i believe that in dec 05 dvr (tivo is a dvr as well) exchange was a 1yr commit...call dtv and ask for the OOP address (office of pres) and sent them a copy of the statement and a letter & everything will be taken care of. promise


----------



## insidedtv (Oct 18, 2006)

as far as how you treat the csr when you call in will must likely decide the outcome of the call...i'm the same way...now some reps will cave in and do what you ask but some will bulls*** you to get you off the phone (which isn't right) or hang up on you...i will not, i will sit on the phone and not budge any when you start being an a** towards me...if your not calling in about every little thing all the time and are a good customer you will get more than a problem customer...i will do what's required but will not go any further for the rude ones or the ones that sigh @ the first of the call & want to start off wrong...i deal w/the large issues and the customers that are transferred b/c the other's didn't have a clue...i usually solve the issue. while you're talking i read the other notes and when i see dumb repeat calls and long calls over stupid billing issue you won't get a lot.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

insidedtv said:


> ...i usually solve the issue. while you're talking i read the other notes and when i see dumb repeat calls and long calls over stupid billing issue you won't get a lot.


As it should be.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

PatGmac said:


> Any tricks to getting out of a commitment?


If you really plan to quit and don't ever plan to go back to DirecTV, just return all leased equipment and make sure your account is current with nothing due. Then report the credit card you used to purchase the leased equipment lost so nothing can be charged to it and DirecTV cant automatically charge the cancellation fee. Then just ignore or return to sender as moved any future DirecTV invoices for the bogus cancellation fees. :up: When they call just pretend its a work number and say your not allowed to get personal calls at work and hang up. Legally in most states they can not call that number again.

They don't report to the credit agencys as I pay everything late and nothings ever been on my report.


----------



## Wekiva (Aug 6, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> If you really plan to quit and don't ever plan to go back to DirecTV, just return all leased equipment and make sure your account is current with nothing due. Then report the credit card you used to purchase the leased equipment lost so nothing can be charged to it and DirecTV cant automatically charge the cancellation fee. Then just ignore or return to sender as moved any future DirecTV invoices for the bogus cancellation fees. :up: When they call just pretend its a work number and say your not allowed to get personal calls at work and hang up. Legally in most states they can not call that number again.
> 
> They don't report to the credit agencys as I pay everything late and nothings ever been on my report.


You...my friend...are what is wrong with America.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Because I am sure they won't PASS those fees on to anyone else...like the rest of us!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Wekiva said:


> You...my friend...are what is wrong with America.


LOL.....LOL..... How true.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

insidedtv said:


> as far as how you treat the csr when you call in will must likely decide the outcome of the call...i'm the same way...now some reps will cave in and do what you ask but some will bulls*** you to get you off the phone (which isn't right) or hang up on you...i will not, i will sit on the phone and not budge any when you start being an a** towards me...if your not calling in about every little thing all the time and are a good customer you will get more than a problem customer...i will do what's required but will not go any further for the rude ones or the ones that sigh @ the first of the call & want to start off wrong...i deal w/the large issues and the customers that are transferred b/c the other's didn't have a clue...i usually solve the issue. while you're talking i read the other notes and when i see dumb repeat calls and long calls over stupid billing issue you won't get a lot.


You sound like you might be the person who finally settled my 6-month-long problem with getting my $200 rebate after purchasing an HR10-250. I called in about once per month and patiently (at first) waited for each attempted action on CSR's part to happen. I finally told the last retention CSR that I was ready to pack the unit up and send it back, since I saw no evidence of DirecTV ever making good on their promise to me.

All the while I was firm but not rude or abusive. I still am unhappy about all of the time (on hold and talking) I spent, even though the final outcome was a $200 credit on my account, which, BTW, was accomplished in less than 5 minutes after I reached a person "who cared."

If I had been asking for something I did not legitimately deserve, I could understand the run around and lack of action. My suspicion is that the CSRs I had talked with had little means of resolving the problem themselves, and their attempted hand-off's to the group that should went DOA.

I am always careful to express my anger toward the corporation and their bad handling of my situation, instead of being angry with a CSR who may be just as much a victim of the situation as I am. I know it is frustrating to listen to a polite customer express concerns knowing that you have little chance of helping them get it resolved.

end of rant.


----------



## yuran22 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm going to write letters to my congressman and FCC about DirectTVs contract policies. Like so many D* customers, I have had to replace many R10s and R15s due to HD and other hardware failures. I purchased all of my receivers at local electronics retailers. I'll take some responsibility for not understanding the difference between leased equipment (purchased from Best Buy, Circuit City, etc.) vs. owned equipment. Every time one of my R10s or R15s failed, I would buy a new one and call D* to have it activated. What I was never told--not one time over 5 years and 7 different receivers-- was that every time I was replacing a broken unit I was being automatically renewed for another 2 year commitment. Neither was I ever told that leased equipment could replaced at DirecTV's expense. Shouldn't it have occurred to at least 1 of the CSRs during these 7 activation calls to mention some of these details to me? It should have been a very obvious thing to say during the call.

So, I am committed to D* service through 2009 and have had to unnecessarily shell out $100s to replace bad equipment. In order to dispute the commitment, I was told I had to write a letter to their Billing Dispute dept. The response was a barely intelligible voicemail from an English-as-a-second-language CSR telling me to review my contract and note the commitment terms. They would not release me from the commitment, and chose not to address the whole issue of why their CSRs are so suspiciously uninformative.


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

Um, you didn't read the 50 yard long receipt that printed out when you bought your units at CC or BB?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Any time I've activated equipment since they started commitments (long before they dumped Tivo by the way) I've always been told about a new commitment starting. Strange. And the last receiver I activated was a lease and had to sit thru 5 minutes of them explaining the lease, etc. Sorry you didn't get that info like I did.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> Any time I've activated equipment since they started commitments (long before they dumped Tivo by the way) I've always been told about a new commitment starting. Strange. And the last receiver I activated was a lease and had to sit thru 5 minutes of them explaining the lease, etc. Sorry you didn't get that info like I did.


Ditto for me.

When upgrading to an HD DVR 2 weeks ago, before the order was finalized, I was informed several times that I wold have a new 2 year commitment on that receiver.

Yes, contracts suck, but many services these days have them. Home alarms, Tivo, Cell Phones, and even some cable deals.

Go for the company that best suits "your" needs and keep in mind that that once the honeymoon is over, something may happen to change your mind.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Hmmmm. Every time I've been faced with replacement costs, it occurred to me to call the company involved rather than rush out and buy new equipment.

We know that some CSRs are notoriously bad, but I find it hard to believe that none of them mentioned a commitment at all. In fact, replacing defective equipment rarely includes a contract extension anyway.

I think this may be a case of someone getting their full facts wrong. I'm sorry, but doing things your own way and then complaining that you were misled is very hard to believe.


BTW. Am I the only one who thinks it's just a tad suspicious that someone who's been a long-term D* customer suddenly finds this forum, digs up a three-month-old thread and rants about not getting the correct information?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> ...
> BTW. Am I the only one who thinks it's just a tad suspicious that someone who's been a long-term D* customer suddenly finds this forum, digs up a three-month-old thread and rants about not getting the correct information?


Actually, it's a year and 3 month old thread.

If the OP was really concerned about DirecTV's contract policies, then this would have been a new thread.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

I smell a troll.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Rainy Dave said:


> I smell a troll.


 Ill bite. What do trolls smell like? Is it a musky damp odor or do they smell like old cheese and dirty feet


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I went through the exact thing you are. I had an HR10-250, but bought it just before they changed to two years. My account only said 1 year, but the CSR's would 'look it up' and argue with me.

Forget the CSR's, call and tell them you want to cancel and ask for customer retentions. THEY are intelligent and will tell you the truth. Ask them to confirm your commitment is up, then cancel.

BTW, I did the same as you. Ditched DirecTV, phone, DSL in favor for VOIP and cable. As much as I love TiVo and my series 3, cable sucks. DirecTV is still better in spite of this. Your better off just getting a standard receiver and controlling it with a Series2. The R15 is junk, the HR20 is better if you're thinking about HD.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Ill bite. What do trolls smell like? Is it a musky damp odor or do they smell like old cheese and dirty feet


Yes!


----------



## yuran22 (Jan 6, 2008)

>Hmmmm. Every time I've been faced with replacement costs, it occurred to >me to call the company involved rather than rush out and buy new >equipment.

>We know that some CSRs are notoriously bad, but I find it hard to believe >that none of them mentioned a commitment at all. In fact, replacing >defective equipment rarely includes a contract extension anyway.

>I think this may be a case of someone getting their full facts wrong. I'm >sorry, but doing things your own way and then complaining that you were >misled is very hard to believe.


>BTW. Am I the only one who thinks it's just a tad suspicious that someone >who's been a long-term D* customer suddenly finds this forum, digs up a >three-month-old thread and rants about not getting the correct >information? 

Heh! So, what's the implication? The CSRs told me I shouldn't be buying replacement equipment with my own money, but I said, "No thanks, I prefer to spend my own money unnecessarily and reluctantly extend my obligation to D*". And what exactly would be the motivation and benefit to me in posting inaccurate or incomplete information to this site? 

Perhaps it was just bad luck with the CSRs I got, but I posted to this forum to see if others had had identical experiences and if they had successfully reconciled them. Just to clarify, I never upgraded anything. I deactivated and replaced broken equipment with identical equipment, and every CSR understood that very clearly.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

RS4 said:


> I don't have any tricks about getting out of the contract - other than to send everything back. But, it shows me once again how D* is going down hill in their quality of service.
> 
> Almost everything I read on this forum and my own experiences with D* seem to be negative. It's a company that has forgotten the customer. All they think about is the stockholders when in reality it takes customers, employees, and stockholders to run a business.
> 
> I've had nothing but disgust with D* for the last several months and only hope that a better option is available in my area when my commitment is up.


It only takes customers and employees. No stockholders are needed in a good company.


----------



## KmanFL (Jan 14, 2008)

Adam1115 said:


> I went through the exact thing you are. I had an HR10-250, but bought it just before they changed to two years. My account only said 1 year, but the CSR's would 'look it up' and argue with me.
> 
> Forget the CSR's, call and tell them you want to cancel and ask for customer retentions. THEY are intelligent and will tell you the truth. Ask them to confirm your commitment is up, then cancel.
> 
> BTW, I did the same as you. Ditched DirecTV, phone, DSL in favor for VOIP and cable. As much as I love TiVo and my series 3, cable sucks. DirecTV is still better in spite of this. Your better off just getting a standard receiver and controlling it with a Series2. The R15 is junk, the HR20 is better if you're thinking about HD.


Wow! The R15 must have been complete junk. I received the HR20 on Friday, have called "technical support" twice and returned it on Monday. Now it is time to slay the "billing Disputes" beast.

The HR20/21 is garbage. The "Channels I get" function does not work. DTV tech support walked me through a quick fix:

Reset everything
Reboot (takes about 10 minutes)
Check to confirm that Ch's I get does not work
Tell customer "deal with it"
Spend next hour setting HR20 back to a nowhere near workable set up

If you set up a TiVo-like Wish List via "Autorecord" the HR20 records off of every channel - FOX East, FOX West, Telemudo, Center Ice, HBO, PPV... even if you do not subscribe to them.

"Channels I Get" and "Autorecord" do not work, period. Searching looks at all channels. Without these three functions the unit is not functional. I was hoping to find some happy stories on how to defeat Directv's billing department. It looks like the only option is not to pay the first bill (leaving the contract unsigned) and disputing via the California AG and filing a Validation letter.


----------



## VirtualJWN (May 25, 2008)

Pat,

We just dumped both DTV and "HUGE MESS" (a.k.a. Hughesnet, formerly DirectWay, formerly DirecPC, formerly Military).

I cannot tell you (everyone) how good this "Blog" post has made my wife and I feel.

Very liberating to hear of other peoples bad experiences to validate our own.

We were customers for over 10 years, and in fact I bought a DTV Receiver for my parents in 1996.

The last straw for us was the DTV was the "script wielding" customer support people, belligerent attitudes of the CSRs and the lack of value added services for long term customers.

Originally, I had to point our dish myself, both with the DirecTv and Hughesnet (a contract person for DTV stood in my house and told me he would give me $1000 if I could point the Hughes Dish myself. Well, both my former "future son in law" and I had on numerous occasions moved the dish (expecially the time they (Hughes) moved a satellite and didn't tell anyone (in 2007).

We could never get cross polorization to work, and one night when the dish was particularly bad, I crawled on the roof and reversed the polarity.

Jim


----------



## MagnumJoe (Sep 5, 2004)

I was with DirecTV for 7 years, what bothers me most is the commitment 2 year for HD/DVR and the fact you buy a HR20/21 for 199.00 and that's a lease?

In 2006 I bought a H20 not leased. Now days you have to buy a reciever to lease it. However, if you get Customer Rentention they'll give you the DVR, if you commit for 2 years. My point is, "I feel", DTV will take advantage of customers, if they get the chance, from my experience.

Anyway, I googled DirecTV 2 year commitment and found this interesting link.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/cable_tv/directv.htm


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

If only one cable or satellite service would offer just your own "Top 10 Picks" in digital/HD for a reasonable price.

I'm awfully tired of paying $75 a month to D* for essentially 5 channels. I don't really need or want 100 channels of Shopping, Religion, Cartoons or Fishing and Hunting.


----------



## MagnumJoe (Sep 5, 2004)

wblynch said:


> If only one cable or satellite service would offer just your own "Top 10 Picks" in digital/HD for a reasonable price.
> 
> I'm awfully tired of paying $75 a month to D* for essentially 5 channels. I don't really need or want 100 channels of Shopping, Religion, Cartoons or Fishing and Hunting.


Yes, it would be nice if you buy the channels you watch. I have over 100 channels and probably only watch 10 of them.


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

It's very unlikely you'd be able to buy the 10 channels you want for much less than $75. You're already pretty much paying for the popular channels now and the rest are thrown in for free. Some channels even kick back to the cable/satellite provider to get carried, like shopping channels, which means that if you don't get it, your bill would go up.


----------



## bandshark (May 28, 2008)

Complain to Chase Carey CEO dtv: 1800-666-4388.

Do like I did and just tie up his 5 operators, Benjamin,Whitney,Emily, Jaime, Unknown. I just called repeatedly for 2-3hrs non stop asking for him. They will say he cannot come, just rinse and repeat until they tire of you, and resolve your issue. It works unfortunately.


----------



## Directv Sucks! (Mar 31, 2010)

Most of my HD channels don't work and as you'd expect, it's my problem according to DTV customer service. They did ask me to check a bunch of things, which all checked good. They'd be happy to sell me a plan at a discount though, to have someone come out to have a look! It's a hardware issue and they dont care!

I've have been a customer since 1997!!

That's 13 years and they wont even send someone out to fix something that I'm paying for that doesn't work! 

Imagine that!


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice dig up of a 2 year old thread. 

Now, if you have an HR10-250 you do realize that all the MPEG2 HD channels in the 70s that were left were turned off today, right? Maybe that's your issue.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

*con·triv·ance* (kn-trvns)
n.
1. a. The act of contriving. b. The state of being contrived.
2. Something contrived, as a mechanical device or a clever plan.

The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company.


----------

